# Antec P183 or Coolermaster CM690 II or Antec 300



## berwick53 (Nov 9, 2010)

Whats better and why out of the Antec P183, Antec 300 and the Coolermaster CM690 II???


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 9, 2010)

CM690II basic? Among all 3 I would pick CM690II basic, because I like that case.


----------



## berwick53 (Nov 9, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> CM690II basic? Among all 3 I would pick CM690II basic, because I like that case.



I meant to say the CM 690 II Advanced.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 9, 2010)

berwick53 said:


> I meant to say the CM 690 II Advanced.



Advanced? Even better


----------



## Zen_ (Nov 9, 2010)

The P183 probably has the best build quality and most elegant design but cost significantly more than the other two. Of the 690 or 300 I believe the 690 wins hands down with great features and good build quality for the price. The 300 is a decent basic case but has budget written all over the design and lacks the features you can now find for the same price (e.g. HAF 912).


----------



## blu3flannel (Nov 9, 2010)

I have the CM 690 II Advanced and I can say that it's the best case I've ever had. Aside from a few quirks (CPU backplate hole not big enough, front and dust filters hard to access), it has a superb build quality and cable management is a dream. Buy it and don't look back.


----------



## LagunaX (Nov 9, 2010)

Cm 690 II Advanced.
The original Cm 690 was a great case but the addition of the top hot swap bay for SATA hard drives was the clincher - it's perfect for storage drives that you don't want to have running and spinning all the time.  I think it comes with SSD fitting cradles internally too.


----------



## lilkiduno (Nov 13, 2010)

I can only comment on the 300 vs 690II Avdanced, and I would say that if you were needing to stay on a budget depending on your budget the 300 may be a wiser choice, but for all the features that the 690II has it is a VERY great case and is WAYYYYY better the the 300 imo of course.... But unless i find a great full tower then I don't think i will replace my 690II for a LOOOONNNNGGGGG time!

I hope this helps you!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 13, 2010)

Zen I love your Avatar. P183


----------

